# Umbilical Hernia After Surgery



## Yel (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi all, I have been reading various post from this site since I got my gorgeous boy last year Milo, and I was hoping if someone else has experienced what we have. So Milo was born with an umbilical hernia and we decided to have this operated on when he was neutered. Due to covid his neutering ended up being later on than what we had expected. He was 14 months old at the time he had it done. 2 Months on he still has a red bump where the hernia use to be and it just looks like it has never really healed. I have taken him vets 3 times in the last 2 months and they confirm every time that it is ok but I am not convinced. Has anyone else had this issue? I have attached a photo which I have taken today.


----------



## Yel (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks a bit like he has reacted to the stitches and it is just going to take a while to calm down. One of my dogs had a lump removed years ago and had the stitches out fine, then the wound repeatedly opened up to reject internal stitches which should have dissolved. All took ages to heal properly but got there in the end.


----------



## Yel (Nov 27, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> It looks a bit like he has reacted to the stitches and it is just going to take a while to calm down. One of my dogs had a lump removed years ago and had the stitches out fine, then the wound repeatedly opened up to reject internal stitches which should have dissolved. All took ages to heal properly but got there in the end.


 Thank you for reaching out this gives me more confidence than the 3 visits to the vets 🤣. All they kept saying was it’s fine and when you look at that, it doesn’t look fine to me? I do think Milo has allergies so it wouldn’t surprise me if his body is rejecting the stitches. Thanks again 👍🏽!


----------

